# 3-D Oriskany Island model



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I am chipping away at a 3-D model of the Oriskany as she sits in the water now. I started with the island portion.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's awesome. What kind of software are you using?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> That's awesome. What kind of software are you using?


I have 3ds Max: http://usa.autodesk.com/3ds-max/


----------

